# Mules



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been goofing around on the internet since I really have nothing to do over here at the moment. I should probably quit looking, I keep finding things I like. Well, anyway, I came across an ad, that both my husband and I absolutely love. It is a mule. There was not much information about the mule except that she is a long yearling mare, and is very strong willed. I emailed the owner to ask more information about her. The email I received said she will turn 2 in August. She was imprinted at birth, and the trainer they had was supposed to continue the imprinting while they traveled. That did not happen, the trainer was scared of the mare. She has not had much done with her since the trainer no longer works there. She is strong willed (which I know to be a mule trait). She said she has really smooth gaits, and would be excellent for dressage. So, I guess my question is......is there anyone that can give me information about mules on this board? How many years do they grow? What is the right age to start training her, after the ground work is done? Can mules do dressage? Is there anything that anyone can give me any guidance on her? I'm adding a few pictures so y'all can see her. I will be asking for video of her moving. 

her as a baby with her momma








her daddy








her at 11 months old


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would stay away from any mule described as "strong-willed".


----------



## love longears (Apr 2, 2010)

*Info on mules*

Well I think it is obvious that Kevinshorses has not been around many mules, as they are all strong willed  My husband and I raise, train and show mules and as with any animal, there are good ones and not so good ones. Mules are very smart. People confuse smart with being stubborn. For instance, a mule would never run itself to death, a horse will, mules won't run off the side of a cliff, a horse will if you ask him too. Mules will not do anything that would hurt them. If you are riding in tretcherous terrain, give your mule his head and watch how he will pick and choose where he steps, if he doesn't think he is headed in a safe direction, he will not go and nobody is going to make him either!! Mules are awesome, and a joy to ride. However, if you get one that is not already a finished good broke mule, then you are going to have to be the type of rider who is not afraid to let the mule know that you are the boss. No matter what it takes. If you get on a mule and he does something that makes you nervous and so you get off and put him away, then you are in trouble. Mules dont forget and from then on, that mule will pull the same whatever it was that got you to get off and put him away everytime you get him out. Guaranteed. You have to be an assertive rider. But you will love a mule. Go for it.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I think what would bother me is stressing that she is 'strong willed'. I'm not a mule expert, only had 3, and one of those was a pony mule that was more pasture art (I gave him to a boy that didn't have anything to ride). The other two I raised, still have one. They were both always great w/ me, the boy had more quirks. Sending them to a trainer ended up being a much bigger ordeal then I expected. We still have the molly, and she is awsome! My 11 year old nephew rides her, and claims her, he said he's a mule man now.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

haviris said:


> I think what would bother me is stressing that she is 'strong willed'.


That was my thinking as well.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Mules can do dressage! I just saw two adorable mules kick BUTT at a play date, they were beating out most of the horses in the events. They were jumping and running poles and barrels and being absolutely fantastic!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

mules can do dressage deffinately there is a show on RFDTV that i believe was called how to train your mule or something along thoselines and one episode was dressage there was also a jumping episode aswell. I love mules but would probably never own one. Daddy is a big boy tho!! haha and shes a cutie


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I want a mule, but I want to do endurance some day. They can do anything a horse can do.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I think I like hennys (sp?) more than I like mules. They are so small and cute with those giant ears!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

"Her at 11 months"

I just have to know - is that a huge mule or a very little guy?


B G

Just in case your fella makes me real curious I am trying to remember all those adjectives: 
clever, careful, strong willed, stubborn, long lived, good doer, up to weight 
and Oh my! just look at those ears - and two of them. 
No one mentioned the hearing was good too.

I can definitely see the attraction - pinch me please so that I wake up.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Barry, it's a really big donkey. They're called Mammoth Jacks. ; )


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

And I thought an 18 hand hairy Shire was spectacular - I am going to have to find a new word for the Shires.

The mammoth jack makes my jaw drop. What a magnificent creature. Fancy that chap carrying me down to the Inn - I'd never have to buy another beer. 

If it is that big, that intelligent and that stubborn, where would a mere mortal human start?


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

BG, you have me rolling over here. I really love the mule, and daddy is freaking huge. Im not sure I have seen a mammoth jack that big before. I can only imagine what it would be like to ride something like that down the road. Thanks everyone for responding to my post. I do appreciate all the information.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

AD
It is said that a good picture paints a thousand words. 
Whoever caught that pose deserves a prize. 
The photo should be a poster.
It demands a title.

As a starter how about:
'Are you looking at me?' (RdN)
'The Mule & the Midget'
'Bunny Big Ears'
'Make my day, Punk'
'Game on'
'Man meets Mountain'
'Want to try?'
'She who must be obeyed'
'Mule for Sale'
'Driving Miss Daisy'

What do we call her?
Fuzzy Bear
Big Ears
Mummy Long Legs
Magnificent Maisie
Twinkle Toes

I am going mad, I can't get her out of my head.

We should start a competition

Barry


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

AD
Yet more "I haven't a clue"* ramblings 

Title:
'How do you think I feel?'
'We ain't going nowhere'
'He hasn't got a chance, look at him'
'Look at what I got'
'You try'
'My beautiful Mule'
'I don't need a blanket to keep me warm'
(excuse me for this) 'He's no good in the straw, either'
'Muletide Greetings'
'Well, what would you do?'

I am beginning to think the look on the man's face says it all.

Barry
PS Have you noticed that fencing? 

* IHAC is a very funny comedy radio programme on BBC1.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

AD
AD

How do I get a copy of that photo?

PS Who is the man?

Barry


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

AD

My wife tells me I have it all wrong.
The photo of the man and 'the fuzzy mule' is in fact a photo of
the Mule's Dad - the donkey.

Tell me confirm to me that I'm obsessed by a donkey.

Then maybe I can go to sleep

Barry


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

BG, I sure we can figure a way out to get you that picture. The man in the photo is the owner of the mule that my husband and I are interested in. He bred the male mammoth jack (huge a$$ donkey....no pun intended) to the paint mare. I have no clue to who he is other than that. Oh, by the way, you are way to obsessed with a male donkey. LOL!!!! But, like you said, you would never have to buy a beer at the inn again if you rode down the street on him. Will try to come up with more funny sayings to go with the picture later.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Shes a nice looking mule. I guess you'd have to meet her in person to see if she really is "strong willed".


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Donna
The photo of Savannah and his Dad is now my screen saver on this laptop.
A friend in Microsoft showed me how to do it. Now, every time I turn the computor on, a smile comes to my face. My friend and I had a hilarious half hour or so funning about. 

It was a sad day yesterday. Friends put down their shire mare and she was later buried out in the paddock. Somehow I managed to get that beautiful, gentle. 17 hand, stoical mare out of my head before I went to bed and for sure laughing at Savannah and his burden in life (the man) had helped me no end. 

Trouble is when I went up to the stables today, Tara the shire wasn't there looking over the stable door calling for her carrots. Savannah has got more work to do yet.

Barry


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've seen draft cross mules in person and they are absolutely stunning.

Belgian mules, to be exact. Le sigh.... 

That mule's daddy is one BIG ***! Yowza! :shock:

I'd heard of mammoth jacks, but I've never seen a donkey that large before. Mules yes, donkeys no.

I'd love to have a long ears some day, but I'm probably not smart enough. Horses keep me hopping, so I can't imagine trying to outsmart a mule!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Mules > Horses

That's all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Speed racer

As you say Savannah is a big big boy - how's about a caption for that photo
of a Donk and his Dad, which I think to be worth a prize?

It is now my screen saver

B G


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha! Yes, Barry, the grey one in the picture with the man is the donkey - as mentioned he's what is called a mammoth jack and he is for sure stunning!

I heart mules, and someday I intend to have one. Down in southern Indiana they have a mammoth jack standing at stud - 17 hands, black, he is gorgeous. I've been keeping an eye on him for 2 years. If I ever had any desire (which I don't!) to breed, I'd be sure making a mule baby out of him. As it is, I'll just keep track of him and someday when I can afford it, track down one of his babies!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with lovelongears, all mules are more strong willed than horses. You can't train them the way that you do a horse and if you try, they will hurt you. She is a pretty nice looking little mare/jenny/whatever they are called. They do make very good and dependable mounts with the right training but their gaits take a lot of getting used to. Also, they can certainly do dressage but they cannot be competative with a dressage horse just because they don't have the same quality of movement. Most of the mules I have experience with were driving teams but I did get the opportunity to ride one that my dad trained.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

"You can't train them the way you train horses and if you try they will hurt you"

Well, since I have suddenly become obsessed by that photo of Savannah I have to ask the obvious question: 'how do you go about it?'
There must be a few basic principles.

also 
'The gaits' - what is the difficulty?

Now Savannah is a donkey - so where do they fit in the horse, donkey, mule trio?

Years ago donkeys were used in the UK for giving kids 'donkey' rides on the beach
- that has pretty much disappeared these days. 

There are several donkey sanctuaries over here and two small donkeys who live quite local to where I keep my horse. But if one of the creatures ever comes across the field to the gate as I pass by in the lane, my horse freaks out and is terrified - why?
Even my old horse, Joe, who was pretty much bomb proof - was terrified of the donkeys. One hee-haw and he was off like a startled rabbit.

But Savanna - I just can't get over that photo!

Barry


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First, you cannot manhandle a mule, no matter what. They are not a forgiving creature and if you hurt them on purpose, they will never forget it and you can never trust them. You can't force them to do anything like some people do with horses, they will fight back. I don't train mules and certainly don't consider myself an expert but my Dad has trained hundreds and I just go by what he tells me. Their gaits aren't difficult, that's not what I said, I said they take some getting used to as they just feel so much different than a horse.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you going to get the mule?

I use to think they were okay but now I love them. 
My vet has some and I stood by one and he was MASSIVE!
I couldn't believe it.

When I'm riding down the rode with my horse the mules always come to greet


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Mules are awesome, and are actually preferable to horses on several counts. Generally, mules can exist on lesser food and won't eat themselves to death like a horse will, their feet are usually very good, they are sure-footed, they think about things instead of just bolting like a horse does and they are sturdier and more heat-resistant. You do have to convince them to do something--partner with them, if you will--instead of just telling them like you would a horse. A mule's self-preservation drive is high and they are very intelligent, which some people say is "stubbornness." 

That donkey is amazing! I have seen big mammoths, but he takes the cake! Our donk is a large standard (just under mammoth height), but he has the personality of any six horses. Everyone should have a donkey! Meredith Hodges of Lucky Three Ranch events on her donkey and trains mules for dressage and other disciplines and does a very nice job. She has a series of mule- and donkey-training guides that may be helpful to you.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MuleWrangler said:


> Meredith Hodges of Lucky Three Ranch events on her donkey and trains mules for dressage and other disciplines and does a very nice job. She has a series of mule- and donkey-training guides that may be helpful to you.


I've seen her show and if she is the one actually training anything I would be suprised. I have seen her give tips on how to do something that will get people hurt or killed. There are better people to learn from than her. The only reason she has the big ranch and TV show is because her father was Charle Schultz the creator of the Peanuts comic strip.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

yea i very much want a mule, they are jus gorgoues not to mention very clever i halter broke a very cute lil pony mule for my trainer and fell in love with his personality always questioning me and always second quessing my decions, if you know what your doing and have experiance with young BLM animals - wild mustangs and burros - it makes the difference because they are not like working with any demesticated animal.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

we have not made a decision on whether we will get savannah yet or not. with us being over seas, its a little difficult for us to go see her. and that is something i would like to do before a decision is made. however, that being said, i would love to work with her once she gets old enough. i have some experience with working with wild blm mustangs. i just am not sure about how to go about working with her. so as of now we are still deciding. 

barry, i am saddened by the loss of your stable mate (the shire). they are wonderful creatures, and i know the loss is hard. i am glad you figured out how to save the picture, and it is bringing some joy to your life. i hope that big *** donkey helps to ease the pain more.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

With Mules....they're either completely awesome and te best creatures you'll ever find....or not even worth your time and money. Pick one. Awesome companion or holy terror. That's my experience. I used to go with my dad on guided hunting trips and everyone rode mules. I've ridden tons of mule sover the years, and loved half and hated half. Can go either way.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

aww mammoth mules are the best!!! <3


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

i absolutely love the bray/neigh that mules have. its so funny and cute at the same time.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2010)

Very interesting. I've never owned a horse and probably only been on a horse say three times and not over 30 min.

I relate my mules to my labs. Huge personality, ornrey and very affectionate.

Can horses have huge personalities and be very effectionate? Everyone I ride with has horses and they all seem so dry.

I'll walk up to my five yr old mule sometimes and she'll just reach out and lay her head on my shoulder.

Would a horse do something like that. Not to say they don't have they're moments and the vision of dog food has come to mind at times!

Shadow


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Of course horses can have huge personalities and be affectionate, I'd say all three of our equines are very personable. Magic is a nut, very silly, constantly playing w/ things, he likes to take the halters off the fence and throw them around, he also opens the gate sometimes, and gives hugs. He also gives kisses, but that was taught (although he will only do it to the people he loves).


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Stupid thing posted before I was ready then wouldn't let me edit. So anyway....

Gypsy is very much like Magic! But not so obsessed w/ having something in her mouth, she does he head on shoulder thing and tries to groom my back when I bend down in front of her. She comes running when I call (but not for anyone else), and she loves to go!

Canya (mule) is probably the least affectionate, but she's sweet to, if she likes you (and she does me)! She'll follow me around like a big dog, breathing down my neck. She's never called to me the way the horses do, but considers me one of 'her' people and like to be groomed and handled.

Don't think anyone would see their personalities just going on a trail ride w/ us (Canya's either), they are good animals and generally do their jobs, but they do have thier moments!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

MuleWrangler said:


> Mules are awesome, and are actually preferable to horses on several counts. Generally, mules can exist on lesser food and won't eat themselves to death like a horse will, their feet are usually very good, they are sure-footed, *they think about things instead of just bolting like a horse does *and they are sturdier and more heat-resistant. You do have to convince them to do something--partner with them, if you will--instead of just telling them like you would a horse. A mule's self-preservation drive is high and they are very intelligent, which some people say is "stubbornness."
> 
> That donkey is amazing! I have seen big mammoths, but he takes the cake! Our donk is a large standard (just under mammoth height), but he has the personality of any six horses. Everyone should have a donkey! Meredith Hodges of Lucky Three Ranch events on her donkey and trains mules for dressage and other disciplines and does a very nice job. She has a series of mule- and donkey-training guides that may be helpful to you.


I beg to differ on the underlined quote. I have only known 4 or 5 mules and never have owned one, but at least 1/2 of them were much spookier than my horses (which are/were Arabs and a Mustang). 

I always hear the quote that they are self preserving and not spooky, but I have not found that to be true in my limited experience. The spooky mule I rode was very affectionate though and had wonderful, wonderful feet. I did love the tough, bare feet she had. She was also big and well built. But spooky. Too spooky for me to relax on her. But she was awfully sweet.

I have also known two other spooky mules. So I dunno, I know they have their following, but I kind of think they are a bit over-rated. 

As for gaits, the molly mule I rode had a nice fast, smooth walk, much like the "flat walk" of a gaited horse. No need to get used to it, it felt great to me! Her trot swung me side-to-side but was not any rougher than my horses. I rather liked her trot. 

The one thing I would have to get used to though, is even though she was built like a tank, she was narrower in the withers than a horse. So you feel like you are riding on a narrow animal even though she was nice and broad in the chest. I think the narrow wither area is a conformation trait of mules (but mule folks can correct me if I'm wrong on that).

So that is my personal experience and opinion on mules. I also think that if the seller is telling you she is "strong willed" she is trying to warn you in a round-about way that the animal is difficult to work with. If she wasn't, why even say so?


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2010)

My wife and I spend about 80% of our riding in the mts of Wy and the rest playing with cattle, driving, brandin, and sorting.

I actually seek out the narrower front ended mule. I think they climb much better than a wider frt ended mule.

It's absolutely amazing how they will drop off a sheer mt side like it's nothing. The wifes mule is 23 and scares the crap out of me watching the things she will do.

I did have one mule that was beyond spooky. I swear that mule would spook on a peble add to that she was very athletic and would scoot right out from under me. I once had a pheasant blow about a foot away while on her. No idea how I stayed in the saddle on that one. Didn't have her very long.

Shadow


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2010)

I do have to admit I would also stay clear of a stated "strong willed mule", but only because I would believe it to be the owner that made it that way.

From my very limited experience, I've found the problems I've encountered were usually my fault.

Shadow


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I've only had one mule and she just turned 3 a few days ago. She's great, but we were advised not to even attempt riding her ungtil she turned 3, so off she goes to the trainer soon, which I worry about. She fits the typical status quo for mules, though. She doesn't move unless it's her idea, she's got the biggest, nosiest, most playful attitude of them all, and she is so happy to come up and greet anyone. The first time she ever got her feet trimmed, she just stood there like a pro. As long as she thinks its her idea, she will do just about anything. 

Here are some pictures, she looks just like the one in the ad:
baby pics-
















last summer and up-

















Her lovely parents, dam then sire:


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucara - the video makes me smile. All that noise.

Horses can be very affectionate. It is only a question of how you relate to the horse and how the horse trusts you. 

My girlie Mare and I are presently going down the route of minimal restraint. I try not to hold onto the lead rein. Mostly she does what I ask her _*nicely *_to do. If I goes this way, then so does she, and if I goes that way then so does she. No shouting, no tugging, just for me to ask her to do what I want her to do. And when from time to time she hesitates, then I ask her again - nicely. Mostly she'll do it. When we are standing and talking to folks, there she is standing and listening but she don't say too much. Without a doubt she's the quietest female I have ever met. 

But it means I have to let go and hope the huzzy doesn't run off to teach me a lesson as to who is boss. The secret seems to be that we both think we are the boss. Just like me and 'Her-in-doors'.

I do wonder how I'd get on with a mule. Oh my.


----------

